# Weird, True, and Freaky: Animal Planet



## ~Foxy Tsula~ (Sep 17, 2008)

I just saw part of Weird, True, and Freaky on Animal Planet tonight and they did it on the concept of being furry...of how we connect with animals. It wasn't directly about furries, just referenced a few times. Anyone else see it? If so, what did you think of it? Or anything else like that... :3


----------



## Fenix (Sep 17, 2008)

No I've never even heard of the show, got any links ?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 17, 2008)

Another way I became furry: Animal Planet.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Sep 20, 2008)

I'll repeat what I said on LJ:
"Watching that program made it so easy for me to understand why most people think we're freaks."


----------



## Fenix (Sep 20, 2008)

Just watched it on youtube, The crazy dog guy was freaking creepy!


----------



## X (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: a mouse*

um, wrong thread?

ok then, he was a spam bot.


----------

